# How did you get your feet wet in wedding photography?



## Ballistics (Jun 3, 2012)

I had a teacher of mine ask me to shoot her wedding. Although flattered, I sincerely declined because I have zero experience shooting something like that.
How did you wedding photographers get into your trade? Did you apprentice under someone?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 3, 2012)

I started with my family... Shot my cousins wedding. Honestly, I did a mediocre job. I had a 50/1.4 and a Canon T1i with a 430EX. That was the entirety of my gear setup. Everything was very '50mm-ish'. A year later, I shot a friend of mine's wedding who REALLY REALLY wanted me to do it. I had a 5D, 50/1.4, and 85/1.4 at that point so I felt a bit more comfortable, and I rented a 35/1.4L too. My photographic skills had also progressed greatly over that year. I received good feedback, and looked at a lot more wedding photos after that. 

This year, I shot a wedding and received even better feedback. It also helps if you shoot portraits, and people shots in your down time. 

A lot of people do apprentice under people, or second shoot. I've tried to do that in this area, but haven't had any luck. So I've just been primary shooting.


----------



## CCericola (Jun 4, 2012)

I got a job doing school photos for a studio. He had on person doing weddings. I started assisting on the week-ends for more money. Then in a few months I was a second shooter. Then a main photog after 2 years. I also have a degree from a 4 year college.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 4, 2012)

I did a few shots that were identical to weeding scenarios. For example I did this probono work for a fundraiser. http://usagani.com/p931762131I 
I also did some model TFP to get my self ready for wedding formal.  Then I found a wedding gig on Craigslist for $200 lol.  She wanted someone like me.  She then tipped me $100 after seeing the result.


----------



## pityacka (Jun 4, 2012)

I did a wedding as a favour 6 years ago. I was asked due to the photo equipment I had.  On the day of the wedding, a guest, who had previously said he could not attend,arrived, and he was a retired wedding photographer. The biggest skill required is arranging the groups, and MAKING THEM DO AS THEY ARE TOLD, and holding them until you get the shot(s). He did all the arranging, and it is something I would have been lost at.  When he took a shot I did likewise.  I was very pleased with what I had achieved, but the credit must go to him for all the arranging, etc.   He was using a Canon 350D, + a compact digital for backup.  I used a Canon EOS 5, and EOS1nHS. Comparing the results later I thought that the film shots had the edge over the digital prints, but that was 6 years ago.  Best of luck, if you go ahead.  I would suggest you write out a list/schedule, eg. bride at home, arriving at church, etc. Then after the wedding - bride and groom; then with bridesmaids, best man; with parents of one, then the other; then all together. etc.,etc. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 4, 2012)

Friends asked me to shoot their wedding. 

I politely declined.

After I declined, the bride-to-be said "Well, at least we'll have the photos from the disposable camera we put on the tables". Well, that was like a knife through the heart. I agreed to do it.

Thankfully, the bride's aunt is a wedding coordinator and helped me with the photos, telling people where to stand, etc, etc.

The couple were very happy with the photographic results from the day, and it was a nice little paycheck.

I've got an unblemished record when it comes to weddings, though, and I don't wanna' screw that up. I won't shoot another...


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 4, 2012)

Problaby shouldn't even admit to this but, my feet get wet in 26 days. Friends of mine came to me asking if i'd doo it for them and like above I turned them down, I had invited them down to do engagement set for fun since they hadnt had any done. and they still hadnt found a photographer they could afford. i asked them about it and they said that everyeone they had seen had photos worse then the ones I had taken at my neices wedding. so I ended up agreeing. I had thought I could get in as a second shooter or helping out a few photographers before the wedding, but havn't had much luck. so it's just been non-stop studying and writing up a plan.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 5, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> I had a teacher of mine ask me to shoot her wedding. Although flattered, I sincerely declined because I have zero experience shooting something like that.
> How did you wedding photographers get into your trade? Did you apprentice under someone?



What sort of teacher? How big is this wedding? Never say no until you know specifics and expectations. 

I did my first wedding for some friends I had known for a really long time. I knew the family and who was who which made things really easy. I offered to do it for free and they paid me anyway after seeing the result which they told me they liked a lot. It was fairly easy since it was an outdoor wedding. Indoor weddings can be a beast bc churchs are notorious for having bad lighting.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 5, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Problaby shouldn't even admit to this but, my feet get wet in 26 days. Friends of mine came to me asking if i'd doo it for them and like above I turned them down, I had invited them down to do engagement set for fun since they hadnt had any done. and they still hadnt found a photographer they could afford. i asked them about it and they said that everyeone they had seen had photos worse then the ones I had taken at my neices wedding. so I ended up agreeing. I had thought I could get in as a second shooter or helping out a few photographers before the wedding, but havn't had much luck. so it's just been non-stop studying and writing up a plan.



You should be okay. You have sufficient lenses and flash. Practice your bouncing and study a lot of posing. This is the real key. Do whatever you can to get as much imput for the bride and groom about what they want as possible. Dont let them just tell you "use your best judgement" or "I trust you". Make them tell you what they want as specifically as possible.


----------



## Overread (Jun 5, 2012)

From what I can see there are a couple of ways to getting your feet wet.

1) Doing free/cheap work for friends/family. This comes with a bit of risk though if you fail at the job and its normally only reserved for situations where there really is no other alternative. The downside again is that you're working very much on your own. So any pitfalls you've got to make on your own without any backup.

2) Second shoot with an established photographer - this assumes that you've already a good enough portrait and photography portfolio to display that you've the base skills in taking photos. Here you assist an established photographer in their work. You've got a chance to make some mistakes and you've also got the advantage to see how an established photographer works the event. This gives you insight into the process without putting the whole wedding at risk. However, you're second shooting, so you've still got to uphold your end of the deal and deliver on your shots. You're not playing you're very much at work on the day.

3) Intern/assist/apprentice - slightly different to second shooting (you'll be fetching and carrying a lot more for a start). Here you're on the lower rung, but you've got the advantage that you can get experience, without the pressures of having to deliver (though of course that will depend on the arrangement between yourself and the pro). Furthermore the position you're in means (esp if its intern/apprentice) that you should get some guidance from the pro. 
The downside here is that many pros will contractually prohibit you starting up a similar service within a time frame and area locality (ie you can't go work for them then open up your own wedding shop next door the day after). So it often pays to be a situation where you travel away from your intended market to another district. It's a case of checking the fine print of the contract. 


Each area has its ups and downs, the latter two are often more advised routes into the market because they present the least amount of risk to the photographer and to the bride and groom. Further it also means that when you do go it alone you've not marred your name with any  failed weddings already - you go out with a clean slate to start your business in your area, with the bonus of experience and thus confidence in what you do.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 5, 2012)

Second shooting is a good way to go and you can usually make a couple bucks helping out.


----------



## bhop (Jun 5, 2012)

Luckily i've been able to avoid it so far.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 5, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > Problaby shouldn't even admit to this but, my feet get wet in 26 days. Friends of mine came to me asking if i'd doo it for them and like above I turned them down, I had invited them down to do engagement set for fun since they hadnt had any done. and they still hadnt found a photographer they could afford. i asked them about it and they said that everyeone they had seen had photos worse then the ones I had taken at my neices wedding. so I ended up agreeing. I had thought I could get in as a second shooter or helping out a few photographers before the wedding, but havn't had much luck. so it's just been non-stop studying and writing up a plan.
> ...




Thanks Joe, I have a friend second shooting with me and he's just as good. and ive allready spent some good time with the bride about what she wants most. downside to that is what she wants most is the reception pictures. this is her second wedding and the reception pics are what she wants the most. and shes has told me they both hate heat and will be doing all the important reception stuff as soon as they get there so they can get out of there clothes. So worried i'm likely going to lose allot by having my bride and groom in street clothes. going to try and push them to stay dressed as long as they can. and the reception hall looks to be about 20' high with a light blue ceiling. so i'm not sure how effective bounce flash will be, probalby wind up using the card on my flash to bounce off of. I have scouted some locations for morning pics, and got them talked into seeing them before the wedding so hopefully most pics can all be done before the wedding, such as family photos etc.  We will be going to the rehearsal to check for light inside the church, kinda wondering how stained glass windows will effect the light. I believe all the windows are stained glass, (really huge beautiful windows though) just have to see how it all comes together.


----------

